# Can Pastel Accounting run on FreeBSD?



## dd1313 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Guys

Can we run pastel on FreeBSD.What about Quickbooks ?

Thanks
Devan


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 3, 2010)

From a quick glance around, I don't see a lot of hope.  You might be able to get one of them working under emulators/wine, but it will probably take some fiddling.

Pastel gets a garbage rating, Quickbooks seems to vary by version.

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------

